# Tyre Dressings



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Been using megs endurance tyre gel for a while now and on the bottle it quite clearly states (WONT TURN TIRES BROWN)well guess what they LIED because i was out in the rain yesterday and when i went out to car today they were deffo FECKIN BROWN can anybody tell me of any products that will put the life and colour back into the tyre and last a good while before reapplying,cheers fellow car cleaning gurus:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi,

Try using AG Vynl and Rubber first, I have used this on brown tyres and it gets them looking 'clean' and black again, then dress with Blackfire Tyre Gel, or CG New Look Trim Gel.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

brown tyres is normally caused by too much build up of tyre gel/cleaner etc! what you need to do is scrub the existing gel off the tyres completely and start again! power washing is a good way to startand a good scub youshould have black tyres again!

we used to suffer this badly with a few of the stock cars that had been on the pitch a while! our weekly foecourt cleaning monkey would always 'slick the tyres' whether they needed it or not!!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

cheers guys,what do you reckon the best would be ,blackfire or cg?:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally I like the comma stuff from the pound shop 

Comes in a good quality bottle to re-use with QD too.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Water based shines are far less likely to brown than solvent based. I believe Blackfire is water based. Zaino Z-16 is another to look at. Both last, but not cheap.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I clean my tyres every so often with megs apc cut 4:1 and a stiff brush, Then apply Zaino Z16, Not had a problem with tyres browning since I started using the Z16.

As Car Key said, It's not cheap (£16 per bottle iirc) but it lasts ages.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Prep is key, clean the rubber with some APC first and then dress them.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

what all purpose cleaner do you recomend ,p.s.is there a apc you can buy in shops or is it just the online suppliers,cheers again guys


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Used Megs A.P.C on my tyres for the first time today and they came up like new ready for some treatment.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Carlack 68 Plastic care is the best pre dressing treatment as it polishes the rubber. This is same as pre voc VLRP and works wonders for me
I top with sonus and strip it every two months


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Megs E often on my car and never had them go brown on me. I do however clean them right back every now and then with Megs APC and a soft brush.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

i use megs not endurance the other one and have to say im not impressed with it after a run i end up with spots all over the sides of the car as if its being thrown off the tires as they go round anyone got ideas on what product to use to stop this happening?:thumb:


----------



## asangag (Apr 23, 2007)

I think most or all of these products last well under dry conditions but one drive in heavy rain...they just disappear leaving a very dull mat finish or brown tyres!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

kev999 said:


> what all purpose cleaner do you recomend ,p.s.is there a apc you can buy in shops or is it just the online suppliers,cheers again guys


any supermarlket will sell their own brand apc normally for less than £1 for 1L and tbh it works just as well as pretty much all the other apc's! 
if you want a very good one the Autosmart G101 available from your local AS rep is worthy of a shout! we used to use masses of it thought the bays!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Megs APC, but I guess any APC should do the same job.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

How does Zaino Z16 compare to Swissvax Pneu?


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Megs Endurance for me but I do find it a little too sticky. Anyway of thinning it down at all?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i found cleaning the tyres with the smart wheels at the same time as cleaning the wheels really gets the tyres back to the original colour, then a dressing of either blackfire tire gel or AS High style. oh make sure the wheels are sealed too.


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

As is always the case, and has been said above, prep is paramount!!!

Now you would certainly not wax a dirty car now would you...so why the tyres!?!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

jaffa said:


> i use megs not endurance the other one and have to say im not impressed with it after a run i end up with spots all over the sides of the car as if its being thrown off the tires as they go round anyone got ideas on what product to use to stop this happening?:thumb:


It sounds like you are putting way too much on. A couple of thin applications then let it dry somewhat is all thats needed.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I am using Turtle Wax Extreme tyre gel as it doesnt sling off but from reading this thread I wonder if using say once a month will end up browning the tyres. 

Anyone used AG bumper care on tyres. Given the results on black work I wonder if that would be just as good albeit without the wet shine some dedicated products give.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

boot polish anyone? lol!


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

PWOOD said:


> I am using Turtle Wax Extreme tyre gel as it doesnt sling off but from reading this thread I wonder if using say once a month will end up browning the tyres.
> 
> Anyone used AG bumper care on tyres. Given the results on black work I wonder if that would be just as good albeit without the wet shine some dedicated products give.


I used the turtle wax gel for over 6 months. Didn't brown my tyres, but I do strip the dressings off with APC when applying a new coat (every month). I also use CG new look trim gel which I love


----------



## Mitch16v (Jul 12, 2007)

Chemical guys trim dressing seems to be good on tyres.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Sonus and wolfgang have revelled in the rain showers and puddles of water 
I've driven 1000 kilometres interstate to a muddy speedway paddock, gone back home via a coin op car wash and blasted the mud off the tyres and wheels and driven home and still had 70'ish percent of the just applied look on them and it kept going too.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

When jetwashing tyres leave at least 2 feet from the jet - research by DEKRA, the German auto safety folks, showed damage and shortening of tyre life by aggressive blasting.

On dressing products, there are also petroleum based products, like Race Glaze Colour Enhance which is well regarded by various professionals.


----------



## willcarsrule (Aug 27, 2007)

anyone try cg 
EXTREME V.R.P. DRESSING Super Shine 100% Dry to Touch Vinyl, Rubber -Tire & Plastic Restorer+Protectant
I want to buy an gallon any one tryed it?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry folks I'm new to your forum - what is APC?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

all-purpose-cleaner.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Been using megs endurance tyre gel for a while now and on the bottle it quite clearly states (WONT TURN TIRES BROWN)well guess what they LIED because i was out in the rain yesterday and when i went out to car today they were deffo FECKIN BROWN can anybody tell me of any products that will put the life and colour back into the tyre and last a good while before reapplying,cheers fellow car cleaning gurus:wave:


Hi,
My tyres too suffered from this and the problem was a build of the gel with improper washing so a few nights ago I gave them a good clean with some Megs APC, their tyre brush and a quick but light jet wash. Once done and dry then I applied the Megs dressing and voila !. The tyres look clean now with no browning to them but they are a bit shiny for me though so may go for something with a bit more of a matt look.


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

i use the turtle wax extreme as well and use it every wash(once a week), never had any kind of problems with it going brown or anything like that. i dont clean any of it off either.


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

I like Meg's Endurance Gel, but their Hot Shine tyre dressing [the spray one, which I think the original poster is using] is pretty aweful IMO with lots of sling even when applied pretty sparingly.


----------

